# Autotrail Apache 700 2012 (Hot Water)



## budgerigar1 (Apr 26, 2012)

Hi, I have just received a 2012 Apache 700 motorhome and am now in Stornaway, however I can't get the water to heat unless I use the Gas. I should be able to heat it with the electric but with all the power on and the light for the water heater on I still don't get any hot water. has anyone got any suggestions? Hope someone can help me! Thanks Grant....


----------



## namder (Sep 20, 2006)

Is the mains heater switched on - my switch is tucked away inside a cupboard.


----------



## budgerigar1 (Apr 26, 2012)

*Namder*

Hi There, There is a switch at the circuit breaker box for the water heater, it is lit so should be good, but is there another switch somewhere else. I have had a look but can't find one. Thanks for the quick reply anyway!


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

My switch was hidden under a seat in my last Mohican, absolutely daft as I kept forgetting it was on. Have a good look around and see if you can find a domestic type spur unit which is switched off, that may well be it, Alan.


----------



## budgerigar1 (Apr 26, 2012)

*Erneboy.*

I will go and have a look under the seats now, will let you know if I find anything! Thanks Alan...........Grant...


----------



## grandadbaza (Jan 3, 2008)

I would have thought it will be close to where the water heater is, my water heater is under island bed and the switch spur is in the cupboard next to the bed,


----------



## budgerigar1 (Apr 26, 2012)

*no luck yet!*

Have looked, inside the cupboard where the heater is and the cupboard next to it can't find any other switches. Have phoned the Dealer in Newcastle where I bought it from and they don't seem to know what could be wrong either. I am hoping someone with the same van will read this and may know the problem. Meanwhile thanks for all the help coming my way! Grant


----------



## tessajoe (Sep 23, 2008)

mine is in the pan compartment at the bottom of the cooker,


----------



## FranknJan (Dec 18, 2007)

Mine's in the wardrobe, along with the electric heater switch.
Frank


----------



## budgerigar1 (Apr 26, 2012)

*Tessajoe*

Just looked in the pan cupboard and the only thing in there is the cooker socket... Thanks anyway! Grant


----------



## budgerigar1 (Apr 26, 2012)

*FrankJan*

I have looked in there as well, but thanks. I am beginning to think there is no other switch apart from the one at the fusebox. I am thinking that it might be a dodgy element!!!! Grant


----------



## grandadbaza (Jan 3, 2008)

I am pretty sure there will be one somewhere , you could try ringing Auto Trail and asking to speak to Paul Boulton and give him your build number , he as given me lots of help in the past


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

The 2012 Apache handbook says:

" 230V Operation
To use the water heater on 230V mains simply
turn the clearly marked switch into the 'ON'
position. The switch is clearly marked with
an 'ULTRASTORE' label.
The position of this switch can vary from model
to model so please familiarise yourself with the
location of this switch before using your
vehicle for the first time".

Not too helpful but I wouldn't have thought it hard to locate.

The handbook can be downloaded from Autotrail.
http://www.auto-trail.co.uk/index.php/downloads


----------



## dbnosey (Jul 16, 2006)

Hi
The Ultrastore switch was in the wardrobe in my 700

Colin


----------



## budgerigar1 (Apr 26, 2012)

Hi Colin,
I have looked in there but there is no switch it's a mystery! I will just have to keep heating the water with Gas but it's annoying as I am on a site and paying for electric! Thanks anyway Grant...


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

On the 2012 model it switches on at the mains power supply...
In the top cupboard above dinette and rear of driver..
I remember now that we hunted for it on our first trip out !!!!!

It it's not working then maybe a blown fuse or a faulty heater element....

Good luck,,


----------



## exmusso (Jun 18, 2006)

*Water Heating*

Hi Grant,
Don't know if you've Gaslow fitted but the one garage in Stornoway with Autogas pump (Engebret's) was out of action last week awaiting spares for the pump.

May be up and running now.

Fortunately I fitted a second Gaslow bottle before I went and had enough to last until I hit the mainland.

Uig Sands was beautiful and there is a lovely parking area near the beach with toilets at Tolsta - out past Col.

Cheers,
Alan


----------



## budgerigar1 (Apr 26, 2012)

*Gaslow*

Hi Alan, 
Thanks for the warning, i have two gas bottles so should be ok, I am staying in Laxdale caravan site tonight but might camp wild tomorrow.
Cheers Grant.....


----------



## sennen523 (May 6, 2006)

Hi buderigar1,

1) Is your heater the Truma Combi 4 ? ( plate on top of unit)

2) Have you set the control correct (above habitation door) and the correct indicator light (usually yellow) is ON?

Regards
Al
sennen523.


----------



## budgerigar1 (Apr 26, 2012)

Ok Everyone! It is now working, I took it to a dealer in Aberdeen who charged to plug it in and Say " it's working" That's £30 pounds please! They did not do anything that we did not do but it worked, I can only assume with me wiggling all the connections it connected it, and it's now working. Thanks for all your help and great to see the response I received from all you people. I trhink I am going to like this Motorhome Thing!!!!!! Grant....


----------

